# Fixing flock shooting tendencies



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Call me stoopid, but this little game would make a great fix for someone who has the tendency to flock shoot birds because you have to pick out individual birds to shoot at http://www.deerhuntinggames.net/play/27/duck-shoot.html 
p.s. don't ask me how I found this game I have an obsession of finding poor graphic, lame hunting and fishing games online. I don't play them a lot, just a couple times a week.


----------



## buckley_354 (Sep 2, 2013)

not gonna lie i played it for about 20 minutes lol


----------

